# Police Officer Tufts University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Officer*
Tufts University 
in Medford, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 07/28/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Overview*

The Tufts University Department of Public Safety is comprised of fully sworn and certified police officers, campus security officers, dispatchers, emergency management and fire safety staff. Staff are assigned to one of four campus locations, one in Medford/Somerville, two Boston campuses (Health Sciences and School of the Museum of Fine Arts - SMFA) and The Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine in North Grafton, a 24/365 clinical and teaching campus in Grafton. Every sworn member of Public Safety may be redeployed to cover staffing shortages and additional needs throughout the Tufts community as needed.

The Department of Public Safety works to ensure that the physical, psychological, and emotional security and needs of all our community members are being met with particular emphasis on the wellbeing of Tufts students. Whereas safety and security are a responsibility shared by the whole community, the mission is achieved by applying leadership and expertise to proactive community partnerships designed to provide programs, resources and services to prevent loss, reduce harm, and solve problems. The department is continually striving to ensure that campus safety and policing functions remain responsive to the needs of our community, are aligned with the university’s core values, and provide the accountability and transparency needed to maintain the trust and support of the Tufts community. Members of Public Safety regularly and proactively engage with the Tufts community to develop and maintain communication and education about DPS’ programs, services, and resources as well as to lend expertise around upcoming events, ongoing campus concerns and annual programs.

Department of Public Safety staff are expected to:

be forward-thinking about campus safety, understand the values and perspectives of the Tufts community in all its diversity and can tailor the way they deliver services to meet those varied needs;
be grounded in ensuring the dignity and respect of all community members, and the elimination of all forms of bias and discrimination;
fully embrace anti-racist practices, are trusted and valued by Tufts community members, and use restorative and transformative practices where harms are repaired, and future harms can be prevented;
proactively engage with Tufts community members, especially students, and the activities of the larger community in a manner that is welcomed and builds trust.
*What You'll Do*

Tufts University Police Officers perform a wide range of community policing and public safety duties which include, but are not limited to:

Routinely interacting and engaging in face to face community contact with community members during their scheduled patrol activities.
Building partnerships and working collaboratively with stakeholders to engage in problem solving initiatives.
Using data to inform preventative patrol tactics and problem solving strategies.
Participating in crime prevention and community policing programs and activities.
Providing preventive, proactive patrols of university grounds, buildings, and areas owned, leased, used or occupied by Tufts University, by vehicle, on foot, or on bicycle, in order to prevent crime, address disorder and attend to the public safety needs of the university community.
Responding to emergency and non-emergency calls for service, providing initial incident and follow-up investigations.
In accordance with law, best practices and well as established policies and procedures, properly responding to and reporting incidents that are in violation of law, including arresting violators, seeking criminal summonses, testifying in a court of law and other duties associated with the criminal justice system or university rules and regulations.
Preserving crime scenes, collecting and preserving evidence, identifying and interviewing witnesses, suspects, and victims.
Enforcing the rules of the university by working in partnership with the Dean of Student Affairs Office and providing written and oral documentation of violations.
Rendering aid and assistance to victims, advising them of available services, and making the appropriate referrals to available resources.
Performing traffic direction, parking enforcement, and crowd control duties as assigned.
Providing first responder level medical assistance, summonsing emergency medical resources as needed.
Attending assigned training, including mandated police certification and re-certification training, MPAC accreditation training requirements, and department mandated training.
Assisting visitors, students, and staff by providing information, directions, and assistance.
Performing personal safety escorts on foot and by vehicle.
Performing other related duties as assigned.
*What We're Looking For

Basic Requirements:*

High school diploma / GED;
Active motor vehicle operator’s license and good driver history;
Ability to obtain and retain a MA Class A (large capacity) License to Carry Firearms (LTC)
Ability to successfully complete a Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC) certified basic Police Recruit Academy and obtain and retain Special State Police (SSPO) powers in accordance with MGL Chapter 22C, section 63; Middlesex, Suffolk, and Worcester County Deputy Sheriffs powers; and applicable city and/or town special police authority as deemed necessary by the department. The incumbent will be required to successfully complete training and show proficiency in the proper use of department issued weapons and equipment, police vehicles, etc.
Ability to obtain MA POST Commission Certification and SSPO Warrant of Appointment, and pass a state and national background check pursuant to M.G.L. c. 6E, § 4 as a condition of employment. This background check includes a check of Criminal Offender Record Information on all prospective employees as a condition of their employment.
Ability to clearly communicate using the police radio, telephone, and in person; basic data entry and computer skills; ability to use Excel, Word, and Outlook at the basic level. Ability to use mobile data terminals (MDT’s), and associated department software and records management systems.
The position requires excellent written and oral communication skills; strong ability to write clear and concise reports; the ability to organize and engage in problem solving activities; a strong commitment to prevention and the community policing philosophy; The ability to protect and serve in a diverse community while exercising sound judgement and to take fair and impartial law enforcement actions that are free from bias. Must be prevention and service oriented, dependable, honest, and ethical.
Ability to interpret and enforce laws and regulations firmly, tactfully and impartially and apply strategic thinking to individual situations.
Thorough knowledge and understanding of police authority and jurisdiction, constitutional law, and criminal law
Attention to detail. The ability to carefully and completely conduct investigations and documents actions in written reports.
Prior to appointment, selected candidates will be required to pass a comprehensive background investigation, including drug testing and a comprehensive psychological evaluation.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Bachelor’s degree in Criminal Justice or related higher education degree from an accredited institution of higher education; certified Emergency Medical Technician (EMT), certified First Responder.
*Special Work Schedule Requirements:*
May be required to execute duties and responsibilities under life threatening conditions. The incumbent is an essential employee and as such is required to work in preparation for, during and immediately after regional emergencies impacting the university, and / or during emergencies directly impacting the university and/or the region; depending on shift assignment, may be required to work nights and weekends, required to work holidays; at times mandated to work overtime.

Police officers are required to successfully complete a structured Field Training Officer (FTO) program and complete training relative to the Massachusetts Police Accreditation Commission (MPAC) process, including training in ethics and integrity; harassment prevention; and the Department’s mission, values, and goals, which are provided upon hire, promotion and annually and posted at all police stations on all campuses.

_*An employee in this position must complete all appropriate background checks at the time of hire, promotion, or transfer.*

Equal Opportunity Employer – minority/females/veterans/disability/sexual orientation/gender identity._
Tufts is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer and actively seeks candidates from diverse backgrounds.


----------

